# Hey DC



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Not wanting to sound deliberately obtuse but does the D-World voucher code only work once?

I only ask this is that I'm wanting a DA soon (first one for me) and you've got the one I'm wanting with the megs + hex kit. 

Not fussed if it does, I'm just asking.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, the code does work more than once, but some products/items are not discountable if they have been already reduced.

For example, discount codes won't work against sale products. 

Kits are also classed as non-discountable as they are usually cheaper than buying each item individually.

That said, we do offer loyalty points on kit purchases and you also get free delivery.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah, I see. 

I was just testing it see and it didn't work - Thought I was imputing the code incorrectly

Like I say, that, "I'm not too fussed"; I still want to buy it!


Many thanks DC for the quick reply:thumb:


----------

